# E-Bay: Defekter RAM geliefert



## Counselor (18 Mai 2005)

Vor kurzem hatte ich auf E-Bay Markenspeicher ersteigert. 
http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=6767305084&ssPageName=STRK:MEWN:IT
Geliefert wurde mir ein offensichtlich defektes Teil. Da ich Vorkasse geleistet habe, will ich aber ein einwandfreies Teil von dem Verkäufer:



> Sehr geehrter Herr ... ,
> zu meinem Bedauern mußte ich heute feststellen, daß der von Ihnen gelieferte Speicher defekt ist. Dies zeigt sich dadurch, daß das BIOS den Speicher nicht erkennt, und mit dem für einen RAM Defekt typischen Beepcode abbricht.
> Laut Ihrem Angebot hatten Sie sich verpflichtet, folgendes zu liefern:
> „
> ...


----------



## Heiko (18 Mai 2005)

Na, da bin ich mal gespannt, wie das weitergeht...


----------



## Reducal (18 Mai 2005)

...ich auch und danke für die simple Vorführung, mit welchen Worten man so ein Geschäft anfechten kann.


----------



## Counselor (19 Mai 2005)

Reducal schrieb:
			
		

> ...ich auch und danke für die simple Vorführung, mit welchen Worten man so ein Geschäft anfechten kann.


Es wird schwierig werden. Ich muß dem Kerl nämlich beweisen, daß er den Mangel vorsätzlich verschwiegen hat (weil er im Disclaimer die Gewährleistung ausgeschlossen hat). Widerruf nach Fernabsatzrecht is nich, weil der Verkäufer kein Unternehmer ist.


----------



## Reducal (19 Mai 2005)

Derzeit mache ich selbst sehr viel mit eBay rum. Generell stelle ich dabei fest, dass man eigentlich kaum eine Chance hat, etwaige Streitigkeiten mit Privatpersonen zufriedenstellend zu klären, wenn die sich auf die Hinterbeine stellen. Sogar mit den Powersellern oder Gewerbetreibenden (von denen sehr viele in echt gar kein Gewerbe betreiben) hat man so sein Getue. Aber es zeigt sich immer wieder, dass der Ton die Musik macht - und wenn einer einen ordentlichen Schriftsatz erstellt, ist das oft schon die halbe Miete.


----------



## Counselor (22 Mai 2005)

Einen Fehler hat der jedenfalls gemacht: Er hat die Ware entgegen der Abmachung unversichert versandt, aber natürlich die erhöhten Versandkosten eingesackt.


----------



## Counselor (23 Mai 2005)

Mein Verkäufer räumt weiter daheim auf:
http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&category=107144&item=6771162548
http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&category=107144&item=6771748616
Zweimal der gleiche Prozessor. Beim ersten Verkaufsversuch hatte der Arme angeblich kein Board zum Testen; die Wahrheit dann beim zweiten Angebotsversuch:


> ...Wird von meinem Board nicht erkannt.


Scheinbar traut er sich seinen Plunder nicht mehr als funktionstüchtig zu verkaufen...


----------



## Counselor (24 Mai 2005)

Gerade hatte ich Zeit, den RAM Baustein erstmals näher zu inspizieren. Eine kleine Kerbe im PCB unterhalb eines Kontakts zeigt, daß der RAM verkehrt herum eingesteckt wurde. Ein weiterer Kontakt hat einen kleinen Kratzer.


----------



## Anonymous (25 Mai 2005)

Na toll, sich nen RAM ersteigern, den dann falsch einbauen und dann beim Verkäufer sich über defekte Ware beschweren. Das sind mir die richtigen.
So nun kömmt dein Veto... ICH WARS NICHT... Tja... wie willst du das aber beweisen??


----------



## Counselor (25 Mai 2005)

Anonymous schrieb:
			
		

> So nun kömmt dein Veto... ICH WARS NICHT... Tja... wie willst du das aber beweisen??


Das Veto steht schon in der Überschrift des Threads. Auch wird das nicht die Beweisfrage sein. Wenn überhaupt, dann ist die Beweisfrage, ob der Speicher bei Versendung mangelfrei war oder nicht. Und bei mir ist er defekt angekommen.
Hinzu kommt, daß der Verkäufer in der Artikelbeschreibung ganz schön geflunkert hat. Er hat nämlich verschwiegen, daß er den Riegel umgetauscht hat, und bewußt den falschen Eindruck erweckt, daß der Riegel von Januar bis kurz vor dem Verkauf fehlerfrei lief. So nun kömmt das Veto... DER VERKÄUFER HATS NICHT AUSDRÜCKLICH GESCHRIEBEN... Tja... aber eine wichtige Angabe verschweigen ist halt eine bewußte Täuschung.

Sieht für mich so aus, als ob der Verkäufer schon mit dem ersten Riegel nicht umgehen konnte, und den zweiten auch gleich mit zwei linken Händen geschreddert hat.


----------



## Counselor (25 Mai 2005)

Der Verkäufer hat sich jetzt geäußert:


			
				Verkäufer schrieb:
			
		

> Sehr geehrter Herr Counselor,
> der von mir gelieferte Arbeitsspeicher befand sich im Zeitpunkt der Absendung an Sie in absolut tadellosen Zustand und funktionierte demnach einwandfrei. Sollte der Arbeitsspeicher nunmehr defekt sein, so kann ich dies nur auf unsachgemäße Handhabung oder einen nicht fachgemäßen Einbau zurückführen.
> 
> Ferner erlaube ich mir, Sie freundlich daran zu erinnern, dass es sich um eine Privatauktion gehandelt hat. Dem Angebotstext folgend können Sie weiteres entnehmen:
> ...


----------



## Counselor (25 Mai 2005)

Ich will jetzt vom Vertrag zurücktreten:


> Ihr Schreiben vom 23.5.2005 habe ich heute erhalten. Sie erklären in diesem Schreiben, keinen Ersatz nachliefern zu wollen.
> Daher erkläre ich Ihnen nun
> *den sofortigen Rücktritt vom Kaufvertrag über 512 MB Corsair Arbeitsspeicher (E-Bay-Nr: ...).*
> Bitte zahlen Sie den bereits an Sie überwiesenen Betrag von € 46,00
> ...



Außerdem habe ich ebay die Unstimmigkeit im Hinblick auf den Käuferschutz gemeldet. Ferner habe ich hier -falls der Verkäufer hier mitliest- nicht alle Beschädigungen des Speichers aufgelistet.


----------



## Counselor (26 Mai 2005)

Folgende Strafanzeige geht nun an die Staatsanwaltschaft Neuruppin:


> Sehr geehrte Damen und Herren,
> hiermit erstatte ich Strafantrag wegen des Verdachts des Betruges und der Urkundenfälschung gegen
> L, wh. Birkenallee 8, in W.
> 
> ...


----------



## haudraufundschluss (26 Mai 2005)

Blöde Frage: Inwiefern verhilft Dir das dazu, Deine Forderung durchzusetzen?
Der beschädigte Speicherriegel belegt ja lediglich, dass er jetzt kaputt ist. Ob er es bei Lieferung bereits war, lässt sich daraus nicht ersehen. Damit ist er als Beweismittel wohl untauglich. Übrig bleiben dann zwei entgegenstehende Aussagen. Ob das weiter verfolgt wird, wage ich zu bezweifeln. Auch in Neuruppin...


----------



## Counselor (26 Mai 2005)

haudraufundschluss schrieb:
			
		

> Ob das weiter verfolgt wird, wage ich zu bezweifeln. Auch in Neuruppin...


Das wird die Zukunft zeigen. Große Hoffnung habe ich auch nicht. Es ist aber die einzig verbleibende Möglichkeit, die Sache überhaupt aufzuklären. Im übrigen verweise ich mal auf den Beitrag von Reducal, der meint, solche Sachen könnten durchaus in einem Strafbefehl oder einer Einstellung unter Auflagen münden:
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/viewtopic.php?p=105063#105063

Darüber hinaus zeigt die Geschichte deutlich, welch Dummfug die Beweislastverteilung für Sachmängel beim privaten Versendungskauf ist. Der Käufer muß Beweise über den Zustand einer Sache zu einem Zeitpunkt führen, in dem er die Sache noch nicht einmal gesehen hat. Und noch dazu einen Negativbeweis. Das ist nahezu unmöglich. Und wenn es möglich ist, dann nur durch staatsanwaltschaftliche Ermittlungen.

Abgesehen vom einfach zu beweisenden Fall einer (minderwertigen) Aliud-Lieferung ein nahezu perfekter Privat-Verkäuferschutz!


----------



## Counselor (30 Mai 2005)

Der Verkäufer bietet schon wieder Schrott an:
http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&category=77181&item=6773340148&rd=1&ssPageName=WDVW
Außerdem hat er sein Bewertungsprofil auf 'privat' umgestellt. Ob er Bammel hat? Immerhin haben Gerichte unter bestimmten Umständen schon bei relativ wenigen Feedbacks bei Verkäufern angenommen, es handle sich um Unternehmer.

Die Grenzlinie Verbraucher/Unternehmer ist fliessend:
http://www.jura.uni-duesseldorf.de/dozenten/noack/azw/texte/azw_2004_12_02.pdf


----------



## Counselor (2 Juni 2005)

Gerade eben wurde der bei einem anderen Händler gekaufte 'Ersatz'speicher angeliefert. Eingesteckt, einmal geklackt in der Halterung, läuft einwandfrei.

Leider hat die Post bei meinem E-Bay [] derzeit ein Zustellproblem. 





			
				Deutsche Post schrieb:
			
		

> Am 27.05.2005 erfolgte ein Zustellversuch. Leider konnten zu dieser Sendung keine weiteren Informationen gefunden werden.


Auch die Strafanzeige ist noch nicht in Neuruppin eingetroffen.

*[Virenscanner: Ein Wort entfernt]*


----------



## Reducal (2 Juni 2005)

Counselor schrieb:
			
		

> Auch die Strafanzeige ist noch nicht in Neuruppin eingetroffen.


Plane grob zwei Wochen ein, bis die Anzeige dort eigegangen ist, wo sie auch "endsachbearbeitet" wird. Schiebe im E-Fall gleich mal ein Fax nach, zur Uebermittlung der Eingangsbestaetigung mit Aktenzeichen.


----------



## Counselor (11 Juni 2005)

Als nächsten Schritt habe ich gerade einen Antrag auf Käuferschutz bei E-Bay gestellt.


----------



## Reducal (11 Juni 2005)

Counselor schrieb:
			
		

> Als nächsten Schritt habe ich gerade einen Antrag auf Käuferschutz bei E-Bay gestellt.


Bedeutet, Ebay übernimmt die vollständige Rückabwicklung und gibt Dir 14,50 € von den bezahlten 40,50 € - ob auch das Porto dazu zählt, weiß ich nicht. Immerhin bleibst Du (vorerst) auf einer Selbstbeteiligung von 25 € sitzen. Doch die Schreiben von Ebay an den Verkäufer sind nicht ohne, kann mir gut vorstellen, dass er daraufhin doch noch alles zurück zahlt. Womöglich wird der Verkäufer auch noch gesperrt und zu den Sperren gehört auch die Eröffnung neuer Accounts mit ein und der selben Adresse, dem Namen oder E-Mail-Adresse bzw. Kontoverbindung - es ist also eher unwahrscheinlich, dass er überhaupt noch ebayen kann, wenn Ebay das so will.


----------



## Counselor (18 Juni 2005)

Der Nachforschungsauftrag bei der Deutschen Post ist im Sand verlaufen. Die Post will mir in den nächsten vier Wochen € 23,04 überweisen:


			
				Deutsche Post schrieb:
			
		

> Betrifft: Empfänger: Staatsanwaltschaft Neuruppin in 16812 Neuruppin
> Sehr geehrte Damen und Herren,
> vielen Dank für Ihre Anfrage vom 2.6.2005. Es tut uns leid, dass wir Sie mit unserem Service nicht zufrieden stellen konnten. Leider können wir eine ordnungsgemäße Auslieferung der Sendung nicht nachweisen. Weitere, sofort von uns eingeleitete Nachforschungen blieben ebenfalls erfolglos. Deshalb müssen wir von einem Verlust Ihrer Sendung ausgehen.
> Nach den Haftungsregeln unserer Allgemeinen Geschäftsbedingungen leisten wir im Einklang mit den gesetzlichen Vorschriften des Handelsgesetzbuches (HGB) für den Verlust einer Sendung mit der Zusatzleistung "EINSCHREIBEN EINWURF" Schadenersatz in Höhe von 20,00 Euro. Das entrichtete Beförderungsentgelt von 3,04 Euro erstatten wir Ihnen ebenfalls.
> ...


----------



## Counselor (19 Juni 2005)

Gerade hat sich eBay per Mail gemeldet und eine Abtretungserklärung, sowie einen Zahlungsnachweis gefordert:


			
				eBay schrieb:
			
		

> Sehr geehrtes eBay-Mitglied ,
> unser Kaeuferschutz-Team hat Ihren online eingereichten Antrag auf eBay Kaeuferschutz fuer den Artikel mit der Nummer XX; Antragsnummer XX erhalten.
> 
> Ueber den eBay Kaeuferschutz koennen Sie unter bestimmten Vorraussetzungen einen finanziellen Ausgleich fuer einen nicht oder falsch gelieferten Artikel in Hoehe von bis zu 200,00 Euro erhalten. Dabei traegt der Kaeufer einen pauschalen Selbstbehalt von 25,00 Euro. Der eBay Kaeuferschutz erstreckt sich lediglich auf den Kaufpreis, den Sie fuer den betreffenden Artikel bezahlt haben. Nebenkosten wie zum Beispiel Versandkosten, Telefongebuehren oder sonstige Auslagen werden nicht vom Kaeuferschutzprogramm erfasst.
> ...


Kontoauszug und Abtretungserklärung sind gerade per Fax raus.


----------



## Counselor (14 Juli 2005)

Der Käuferschutzantrag ist durch:


			
				EBay schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo!
> 
> Es freut uns, Ihnen mitteilen zu koennen, dass wir Ihre Bankdaten zur
> Auszahlung der Kaeuferschutzsumme weitergeleitet haben.
> ...


----------

